# Video, Flash, NAB & More



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 2, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/04/video-flash-nab-more/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/04/video-flash-nab-more/"></a></div>
<p><strong>EF Mount Video?

</strong>IÃ‚Â receivedÃ‚Â a pretty difficult to understand email about an EF mount video camera solution. Whether it’s an adaptor or a new camera is unknown.</p>
<p>“It would be announced soon”.</p>
<p><strong>New Flash

</strong>A new flash we’ve spoken about for a while. The 580 EX II replacement was delayed due to issues in design. The new flash is close and will provide a higher guide number and “innovative creative modes”. What those are is unknown.</p>
<p><strong>NAB Around The Corner

</strong>NAB is just around the corner and we haven’t seen any invitations to Canon press events. If we don’t see anything announced on Tuesday, there’s probably nothing for NAB.</p>
<p>I’ll still be there and reporting on the third party accessories that are hitting the market.</p>
<p><strong>Release/Announcement Dates

</strong>For the moment I am not going toÃ‚Â speculateÃ‚Â on release dates, most information I’m receiving is saying announcements dates really are unknown currently.</p>
<p><strong>Japan

</strong>I apparently have to remind a few folks that Canon Rumors does not think new camera stuff is more important than the tragedy in Japan. I wish the country the best recovery possible.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## x-vision (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Video, Flash, NAB & More*

It's about time Canon announces a video cam with an EF mount (so that the video-DSLR madness can finally stop).


----------



## traveller (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Video, Flash, NAB & More*



Canon Rumors said:


> I apparently have to remind a few folks that Canon Rumors does not think new camera stuff is more important than the tragedy in Japan. I wish the country the best recovery possible.



Probably the best thing we can all now do for the people of Japan is to support their economy by continuing to buy their products. So remember the oft quoted advice, treat rumours as fun but don't put off your your purchasing decision just because you hear one; especially now.


----------



## spanish_z (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Video, Flash, NAB & More*



Canon Rumors said:


> I apparently have to remind a few folks that Canon Rumors does not think new camera stuff is more important than the tragedy in Japan. I wish the country the best recovery possible.



If I may say, we all share the pain of the Japanese people. Right now, anything else apart form the welfare and safety of the people affected by the tragedy is a secondary issue and should not be even discussed.

I pray that they get hold of the situation soon.


----------



## akiskev (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Video, Flash, NAB & More*



x-vision said:


> It's about time Canon announces a video cam with an EF mount (so that the video-DSLR madness can finally stop).



Y U NO LIKE DSLR video?


----------



## HughHowey (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Video, Flash, NAB & More*



traveller said:


> Probably the best thing we can all now do for the people of Japan is to support their economy by continuing to buy their products. So remember the oft quoted advice, treat rumours as fun but don't put off your your purchasing decision just because you hear one; especially now.



This is what I've been asking people to do and to keep in mind (and what I've been doing myself). I feel bad for the site operator if people have been giving him a hard time for continuing at what he does. What he does is promote the hell out of one of the country's leading manufacturers. Talk to anyone in Japan's Ministry of International Trade and Industry and they'll say they need hundreds more people doing exactly what CanonRumors is doing. And they would tell whoever is guilt-tripping the site owner to kindly take a walk. 

Whoever thinks it would help Japan for this site to go silent is absolutely bonkers.


----------



## DetlevCM (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Video, Flash, NAB & More*

"NAB", what's NAB?
-> Not everybody lives on the North American continent, and not everybody follows all sorts of "exhibitions", because if you can't get there they aren't much use to you.

(On that note -> I used to live about 1 hours by train from Cologne... but ever since I know about Photokina I've been living in the UK, bad luck...)


----------



## foobar (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Video, Flash, NAB & More*



DetlevCM said:


> "NAB", what's NAB?
> -> Not everybody lives on the North American continent, and not everybody follows all sorts of "exhibitions", because if you can't get there they aren't much use to you.
> 
> (On that note -> I used to live about 1 hours by train from Cologne... but ever since I know about Photokina I've been living in the UK, bad luck...)


http://tinyurl.com/dexr4h


----------



## hutjeflut (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Video, Flash, NAB & More*

somehow i hope the 580exII replacement comes sooner then later as i need a good flash and the 580 has gon up from 300 euros to 380 euros now and a new model might kick down the price again to just under 300 (or atleast i hope so).


----------



## Macadameane (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Video, Flash, NAB & More*



> http://tinyurl.com/dexr4h



Nice, didn't know about that little trick


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Video, Flash, NAB & More*

"I apparently have to remind a few folks that Canon Rumors does not think new camera stuff is more important than the tragedy in Japan. I wish the country the best recovery possible."

No reminder is necessary. Keep up the good work!

The sooner that all Japanese companies are up and running full-speed, the more resources they will have to rebuild. It is definitely not disrespectful or inconsiderate to maintain the interest and excitement for Japanese products, like the awesome Canon line-up, alive amongst the enthusiasts.

No one is minimizing the tragedy by expressing interest and desire for Canon products.


----------



## daniosauris (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Video, Flash, NAB & More*

Exactly. I don't see how excitement for the photography/videography industry and loving the technology behind it is disrespectful to any one in the world. 

I think if anything, our Canon addictions actually represent an appreciation for their accomplishments. To somehow redirect this appreciation and interpret it as selfishness and a disregard for the devastating toll the recent disasters have had, is a total distortion of the reality of the situation, and should be disregarded itself.

So, with all that being said: I can't wait until they get their feet off the ground again. And after that, I can't wait until we get to see the 5DIII.

-Daniel


----------



## hutjeflut (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Video, Flash, NAB & More*



traveller said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I apparently have to remind a few folks that Canon Rumors does not think new camera stuff is more important than the tragedy in Japan. I wish the country the best recovery possible.
> ...




i agree lets ask the goverment to remove some of the import taxes and regular 19% tax so i can afford some more gear.


----------



## Stuart (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Video, Flash, NAB & More*

I totally agree with the support for Canon rumours and am saddened that some feel we should paralyse ourselves and the Japanese industry with guilt over the terrible plate movement events that occurred. The Japanese skill and attention to detail in producing some of the finest cameraâ€™s (many brands) money can buy is what makes us want to part with more money for Japan. 
I think such detractors would also be surprised how much camera users recognise the devastation and have each responded in their own way to support Japan. Probably much more than the average person will have done.


----------



## 7enderbender (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Video, Flash, NAB & More*

Just wanted to add my 2c for what they are worth:

I can see nothing wrong with maintaining interest in what's going on within Canon and the Japanese camera industry at large. I don't find that cold-hearted or anything. I'm sure we were and are very empathetic to the people of Japan who were directly or indirectly affected by this disaster. And there is clearly a difference between some dope on some forum asking what the earthquake means for his new 5DIII a few hours after the incident and sites like keeping people with in an interest in cameras informed in various ways.

And let me share one more thing: I made a conscious decision to buy a 580EXII and to pass on the Metz 58. Why? Well part of the reason for me was that I rather wanted to support Canon and the Japanese industry (in this very small and almost insignificant way) rather than give any money to the German economy after a) their failing on the rest of the Western community with respect to Libya and b) them turning the disaster in Japan into a source for cheap anti-capitalist anti-nuclear politics.

Not to turn this into a political discussion of any sorts but just wanted to voice that I see many reasons to stand behind our Japanese friends and that buying something there is probably even better than making donations. I have a hunch that a majority of the proud and brave Japanese people would agree.

Love my new 580EXii by the way. Works perfectly. I'll be curious about the next version once available. Have a great week.


----------



## kubelik (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Video, Flash, NAB & More*

I think there are degrees to everything, and at a certain point one crosses the line.

I believe CR guy was just trying to encourage people to maintain perspective. there were folks complaining about low stock, or delays in product announcements. to me, whining about why-can't-we-have-goodies is just unbelievably self-centered in light of what happened.

then there are others who are just interested, as usual, in all things canon and photographic. that's normal. I don't think the people of Japan expect everyone around the world to drop what they're doing and spend a month crying for them. and let's not forget that hardship exists everywhere, every day. japan is a massive and graphic reminder of it, but they are still rebuilding in Christchurch, NZ, and there are people fighting for basic human rights across the shores of the mediterranean.

I'd say all of us on this forum are clearly lucky and blessed in our lives: we've got internet, we've got camera gear, and we've obviously got the free time to use our camera gear and expend energy thinking about photography. everyone has the right to the luxuries in life that they've worked for or been given. just be respectful about exercising your luxuries.


----------



## mdg (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Video, Flash, NAB & More*

Any more detailed insight into when this new flash will be available? I'm looking into buying 2 x 580EX II's but would much rather wait for a new model if they are right around the corner, as the need is not entirely pressing.


----------

